# 1991 Nissan Stanza door removal?



## yajnas (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 1991 Nissan Stanza XE. My front driver side powered window stopped working suddenly. I can hear motor running, but the glass does not roll up.

So I was trying to take the door panel out but couldn't. I got stuck remove the arm rest. How do I do it? I looked up in a manual, but it did not make any sense to me.

I would appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

yajnas said:


> I have a 1991 Nissan Stanza XE. My front driver side powered window stopped working suddenly. I can hear motor running, but the glass does not roll up.
> 
> So I was trying to take the door panel out but couldn't. I got stuck remove the arm rest. How do I do it? I looked up in a manual, but it did not make any sense to me.
> 
> I would appreciate your help. Thank you.


there should be a little plastic top inside the door handle that you pop off with a screw driver or something and then you take out that screw. hope that helps! if you need anymore help just post here or email me at [email protected]


----------



## yajnas (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Steve for your reply.

However I did take that plastic top off and removed a screw underneath it. Door handle still remains attached to the panel. I tried to pull on it hard, but it did not come off. 

So do I pull it outward ? sideways? Is there anything else holding it tight to door panel? Thanks.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

i belive you pull up. but i dont really know. ive never had to fully remove the door panel. i can read you the directions that chiltons suggests, but its not all that helpful, if you want me too.

i wish i could be more helpful. im sorry.


----------



## yajnas (Mar 23, 2009)

I borrowed Chilton's repair manual from my library, but the directions are totally useless. It just says, remove the handle, doesn't say how.

I will give it another try and if successful, create a PDF for others. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

yajnas said:


> I borrowed Chilton's repair manual from my library, but the directions are totally useless. It just says, remove the handle, doesn't say how.
> 
> I will give it another try and if successful, create a PDF for others. Let's see how it goes.


alright, sorry i wasnt much help. but i do bid you good luck. i might try to remove mine just to help find out.


----------



## jusrite0216 (May 17, 2009)

i had a problem with my windows. ok remove the door armrest. you see two screws. unscrew them. now ther are two snaps on mine one on the right side of the door and one on the left. i snap them out by pulling towards me while sitting in the car. then i remove the door handel plastic frame. its fragile but i uesed my fingures to pull it out. remember not the handel just the plastic frame. it pops out and snaps back in. once you get that out just lift or push it up. it should slide up. then pull it out. oh just forgot, dont forget to unplug the window power snaps. the all snap out. just take it slow and be patient. i hoped this helped.


----------

